# ocean kayak



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

What is the most stable Kayak to use on the ocean? I'm looking for one to take the bait out when surf fishing but mine are all sit ins and I would want a sit on top for that but am looking for something I'm not going to tip in the ocean.
Thanks


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Doesn't exist. You have to settle for one that flips.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

For that purpose, I'd recommend looking for a used Wilderness Systems Ride 115. It is a stable kayak, but like Benji said, a good wave can make you flip any kayak.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Honestly you don't need it. There is no need to yak out bait unless you're fishing for BIG SHARK. Spend the money on some nice casting gear, and learn to cast baits out far. Even most of the larger fish you want to catch, cobia, big drum, sharks, can easily be caught on a casted bait. Most eating fish can be caught inside the first bar. If you're looking to yak out a cobia or tuna head for shark bigger than 8 ft, any kayak you can get through the breakers will work fine. You will get rolled in any boat if you don't know how to launch from the beach, so practice launching first. 
Most people fish for big shark at night, the last thing I would want is to be rolled and tangled in 200# leader with a tuna head in the dark.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Benji said:


> Most people fish for big shark at night, the last thing I would want is to be rolled and tangled in 200# leader with a tuna head in the dark.


X2 on that.


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

I have all the gear for shark but after years of fishing the surf it definitely helps to get the bait out for shark. We did kayak baits out last year and plan on doing so again this year so I was just looking for the most stable yak to use. I fish South Carolina and Delaware/Maryland beaches. At night the sharks can definitely be caught from the beach but during daylight it helps to get the bait out 200 plus yards for the bigger fish. Saw the guy beside use tip his yak out about 300 yards from shore at night and took him over an hour to get in. I will only be kayaking in calm seas during daylight.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I shark fish of the beach and have a ocean kayak classic scrambler xt. It is the old model they don't make any more and is known amongst land based sharkers as the best. I've used the new module and it wasn't as near as good. The ocean kayak frenzy is rated good also for yaking out baits. You probably can't find the old xt module and I haven't used the frenzy or ride but I know people who have and the ocean kayaks are better. The prowler is also another good ocean kayak module. The lower the seat the better on a surf kayak. My seat is around or below water level. I drove 2 hrs to pick mine up last year. I got lucky and found it on Craigslist for 180. I've yaked in 6ft waves and swells and 4ft breaking and cresting waves for 500yd drops. I've only been tipped in stuff you shouldn't even yak in. You typically only get dumped in the breakers and that is if you make a mistake. There are two types of surf I deal with, 1 is flat beaches with sandbars and multiple breakers to cross and the other is beaches that drop of quick so you only have 1 wave to beat and you are in swells, but that 1 wave will dump you on the sand and you have to jump off the yak when the waves dumping you. I've been smacked by a rogue wave 200yds out that spun me sideways on the yak and pushed me and the yak in side ways all the way to the sand super fast like surfing a wave and I held on and stayed upright on the yak the entire way but it jacked my left shoulder up really good. It felt like holding on to the yak while a car rammed it, it nearly messed my shoulder up really bad. I had a strange joint pain for like 2 months and it felt like my shoulder could fall apart anytime for the first month. I've also been flipped in heavy surf like 5ft and 20mph onshore winds yaking 2 baits and had to get out of the lines. Those are my 2 worst experiences yaking baits and I yak in almost anything. The most deadly stuff to yak in is the inlets. I prefer front beach. The best way to shark fish is drop a few big baits like an hr before sunset and you don't have to drop at night unless you want to. This is how I get the best action to time ratio. In SC the tarpons, kings and big reds are mostly far off the beach in the summer so dropping deep is good for those as well. I use a life jacket Every time even if it is flat calm just for ease for when something goes wrong. Practice getting back in your yak. When I flip I'm back in the yak instantly. Tie your paddle to you with like a 10ft rope and tie another rope like 10ft from your paddle to yak. This will allow you to keep your yak and paddle from getting away from you and you from getting smacked by either of them in the waves. You never want to be in front of them when the waves are pushing them. Get comfortable with what ever yak you get and develope the method you feel most comfortable or safe with. I keep the bait in front of me with my feet holding the line down so it can't fly up and hit me or out the yak. Most people prefer the behind them method. Fresh bait is the best bait. Feel free to hit me up if your doing some shark fishing down here. I fish all the beaches within about 2 hrs of charleston. Sc shark fishing is best in may and October. The most variety and the biggest sharks are around then.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Like was said any can turn over. You have to know how to know how to watch and time the breakers.


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

40, I will be in Pawleys Island from August 11 to the 18th. I'm staying on the north end around 2nd street so if you are free on any of those dates dtop by and we will catch some sharks.
Thanks for the good info


----------

